# Waiting until he is miserable?



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Our oldie is getting weaker by the day. He eats half of what he needs to, sleeps all day and when getting up, falls over. He no longer interacts with the other dogs, is almost 14 years old. He still is sweet to us but distant, has lost his sense of time, howls whenever he thinks he is alone and is part blind and deaf. I see his end getting nearer and nearer but am now in a bind on what to do. Waiting until he gets really miserable or spare him these last few weeks, maybe month?
I am sure this dog will not let me know what to do like others before him, he has always been aloof and independent.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> Our oldie is getting weaker by the day. He eats half of what he needs to, sleeps all day and when getting up, falls over. He no longer interacts with the other dogs, is almost 14 years old. He still is sweet to us but distant, has lost his sense of time, howls whenever he thinks he is alone and is part blind and deaf. I see his end getting nearer and nearer but am now in a bind on what to do. Waiting until he gets really miserable or spare him these last few weeks, maybe month?
> I am sure this dog will not let me know what to do like others before him, he has always been aloof and independent.


I'm sorry but if you are asking that question I think he is telling you.. :hugs: hang in there and go with your gut!


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm sorry you are going through this. 

If it were me, I would feel now is the time. Becoming distant, pulling back, and having trouble moving about are all things that I would look at as being signals...but as I said, this is just me.

I'm sorry, once again.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Personally, I think it's all about quality of life. If they're decently happy, have more good then bad days, still eat and drink, and aren't in obvious pain then I think they're ok.

Otherwise, it's time to make that call  I waited until Alex was in too much pain, he hid it well but it still hurts deeply thinking about it.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Better a day too soon, than a day too late. If you wait until he's miserable, you're going to feel worse about allowing him to suffer. 

I'm sorry you're dealing with having to make this difficult decision.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Huggles :c


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

a little late wolfy, but i believe you will know when it is time.


----------

